# Public Land?



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I've been working to much to get out early but I think I have some time next weekend. I have no land so I ask, has anyone had any luck on public land? I'm thinking of heading to Berlin or maybe Grand River area.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

public land down south has treated me well..... I called in three birds that were killed one for my buddy one for my dad and one for me!


----------

